# Biete Roller der Auferstehenung



## Nysa Dynai (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

 wer möchte wieder ins WOW einsteigen und mit 7 Tagen kostenloser Spielzeit + Boni starten?


Bitte hier im Thread melden und/oder per pn.


Ich spiele auf dem Server *Mallorne *als *Allianz* Spieler.
 und für beide Aktionen brauche ich den Namen und E-Mail Adresse zum Verschicken der Einladungen.

Bei der Rolle der Auferstehung ist zu beachten:
 - https://eu.battle.ne...er-auferstehung

 Man profitiert von:
 - Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80 (zeitlich begrenztes Angebot)
 - KOSTENLOSE Erweiterung auf Cataclysm 
 - 7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit
 - KOSTENLOSER Charakterumzug auf deinen Realm und zu deiner Fraktion. (Also zu Mallorne, Allianz)


Also man liest sich


----------



## Nysa Dynai (26. Oktober 2013)

Wer hat Interesse an einer Rolle der Auferstehung?Einfach PN an mich.




Danke


----------



## Nysa Dynai (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi, 

ich hätte noch immer eine RDA zu vergeben. Will den keiner?

Bitte einfach Charaktername, Realm bzw. Email (die bei Battlenet registriert ist) per PN an mich



Danke Euch



Dynai


----------



## Nysa Dynai (30. Oktober 2013)

Wer hat Interesse an einer Rolle der Auferstehung?



Einfach PN an mich.


 Danke


----------



## Nysa Dynai (3. November 2013)

Gibt es den keine "neuen" "alten" Spieler?

Wer möchte gerne mit einem hochgepushten 80er und weiteren Vorteilen wieder ins WOW einsteigen?



Einfach PN an mich



Grüße

Dynai


----------



## Nysa Dynai (9. November 2013)

Bitte noch immer eine Rolle der Auferstehung an.

Die Extras die Ihr bekommt stehen oben.

Schreibt mir einfach eine PN mit Eurer Battle.net-Emailadresse oder Charname + Realm

Danke Euch

Nysa


----------



## qowazGaucho (9. November 2013)

Dua hast Post


----------



## Nysa Dynai (10. November 2013)

qowazGaucho schrieb:


> Dua hast Post



RDA gestern Mittag verschickt. Diese wurde bis heute nicht angenommen, also habe ich 

WIEDER eine Rolle der Aufersteheung ZUVERGEBEN.

Einfach PN an mich


----------

